# Looking for fingered version of Debussy's "Dr. Gradus ad Parnassum" (sic?)



## spradlig

As most of you probably know, Claude Debussy wrote a suite of solo piano piano pieces entitled "The Children's Corner" (the suite and all the pieces are titled in English for some reason). One of them is entitled "Dr. Gradus ad Parnassum" (sic?). I think the title is a parody on a set of piano exercises entitled something similar to "Gradus ad Parnassum", by a well-known composer of such exercises. I love the piece, and I have played it, but I cannot play it well because my fingering is bad. The sheet music I have does not have fingering. I lack the skill and the time to figure out a correct fingering myself. Does anyone know if a fingered version exists? I would pay for a legal version, but if none exists, I have no qualms against downloading a pirated version.


----------



## DrKilroy

Look no further than IMSLP. The editions by Klemm and Beroff are provided with fingering.

Best regards, Dr


----------



## spradlig

Thanks! It took several tries to download successfully, but eventually it took. The edition has not only fingering, but "Notes Critiques" at the end (which were also lacking from the Durand et Fils sheet music I have), which I can understand since I have taken a lot of French.


DrKilroy said:


> Look no further than IMSLP. The editions by Klemm and Beroff are provided with fingering.
> 
> Best regards, Dr


----------



## neusys

Forgive me! There are times that I can be dense! As per your comment to locate the fingered scores for Children's Corner, I respectfully beg to differ. I accessed IMSLP, and the only score to view/download are the unfingered versions. Please advise, and I thank you.


----------



## hreichgott

The Klemm edition (Peters) on the IMSLP page has fingering.


----------

